# GR pups and 3 GR in DE!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey all,:wave: I posted before about 2 goldens needing a home at a shelter in Delaware.. Well now there is a momma and a litter of 8 pups! I'm hoping I can go to the shelter soon as they FINALLY are having set hours that they are open on Fridays and Saturdays. Before they were only doing by appointment only and never returning my calls or emails. Now I will go there in person to talk to someone and see how they all are and if they would be willing to work with a local GR rescue to help place them. The other two GR have been there for months . I would love to personally take them but I can't..mainly now because my older boxer boy I just rescued is sick 

Here's the link for momma and pups ( the one thing I'm curious about is if momma is in fact the female they've had their or if it a new dog) we had a client adopt from them, got an older dog and he had been at the shelter for quite awhile..he wasn't neutered:doh:
Pet Detail | Safe Haven Animal Sanctuary

Here's the link for the other 2, male and female, Cheyenne and Wyoming
Pet Detail | Safe Haven Animal Sanctuary

Anybody is interested and need transport help I may be able to help!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OnMyWay*

OnMyWay

I'm assuming this is a no kill sanctuary?
Do you think you should contact the Golden REt. Rescue in Delaware and let them know that the Mom and pups and male and female Goldens are there.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

It is a no kill, but it is not easy to get a hold of them, I don't even know what their policy is on releasing dogs to other rescues.. Heck I don't even know what their adoption fee is! I'm hoping meeting someone in person will answer my questions!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Boy it does look like the female with pups is the female in the picture with the male. They said she came in pregnant so maybe she was just when they came in. Boy she looks young.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I did email one rescue right now.. Seeing if they can help contact them!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Boy the web page doesn't give you a whole lot of information looks like they are in the seting up stage in away. Sounds like they have only been open less then a year?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The one rescue I emailed my email came back saying the address was rejected? Going to try again..

Yes they haven't been open long..apparently have kind of been doing it somewhere else before they built their new place, but they aren't running it very well. They also took over dog control in a different county then they are in and we've had a lot of problems with that too. They took too much on at onetime and without the proper staff and training.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sent another email..hasn't come back..hoping it works!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Update: got an email from Goldheart Rescue, they are emailing them to see if they would be willing to let them help.:crossfing. I told them I could help pull/transport if they need me too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Safe Haven's website:*

About | Safe Haven Animal Sanctuary

*ADOPT INFO:*

Adopt | Safe Haven Animal Sanctuary



If anyone is interested in adopting a puppy or the adults, contact Save Haven-their Adoption Info is available in their site through the link I posted above. 

*Contact Info-you can submit a message to them directly through the website-*

*http://www.safehavende.org/contact.html*


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

GRREAT also serves Delaware and I have found them to be very responsive: GRREAT - Golden Retriever Rescue, Education and Training.

The young males are gorgeous and look like bundles of playful energy. The 8 puppies are so tiny! We rarely see a rescue story about a pregnant mom who was allowed to come to term in a shelter. I tried to download images to post, but the Safe Haven site has done something that blocks the download.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*0ntheway*

Ontheway

Let us know if they email you back to transport.

Goldensgirl is CORRECT!!!
GRREAT is a wonderful and very responsive organization!!!

Contact the President, Barbara:

Contacts @ GRREAT


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Safe Haven's visiting hours-*


*NEW HOURS*

*Starting Oct. 26,2012 our new hours.*
Come on out and visit us. On Oct. 26, 2012 we will be open every Friday from 12:00pm to 7:00pm and every Saturday from 12:00pm to 5:00pm. 
Appointments are available any day of the week.

If you want to set an appointment, call: *302/856-6460*


----------

